# While on your Motorcycle . . .



## Rich Parsons (Apr 28, 2007)

*** This poll has multiple choices ***

While on your Motorcycle and a bug goes up your noise is it ok to . . .


Pick your noise or blow your noise to get the bug out or to stop the bug from moving around?


----------



## Drac (Apr 28, 2007)

I try to aim for the windsheild of the yuppie scum next to me in his Beemer yacking on his cellphone...It's guaranteed to ruin his day...


----------



## tradrockrat (Apr 28, 2007)

this is funny - I'm biker scum, so I pick the damn thing out and keep it to show my buddies when we stop for a beer.


----------



## JasonASmith (Apr 28, 2007)

I don't worry about it too much...
The full-face helmet takes care of flying protein for me...
As does the electrically adjustable windscreen...


----------



## jdinca (Apr 29, 2007)

Obviously, you wrote this in a bad mood. Had you been in a good mood, you would have been smiling and the bug would have most likely ended up in your grill. :wink2:

I feel sorry for whoever that snot covered bug lands on...


----------



## LawDog (Apr 29, 2007)

Wow,
This is a very type of different poll.:uhohh:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 29, 2007)

jdinca said:


> Obviously, you wrote this in a bad mood. Had you been in a good mood, you would have been smiling and the bug would have most likely ended up in your grill. :wink2:
> 
> I feel sorry for whoever that snot covered bug lands on...



Well, I have learned to smile with my mouth closed. 

And given my upper body to windshield height it just so happens that my noce and glasses and forehead get hit more often then my chin or mouth.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 29, 2007)

LawDog said:


> Wow,
> This is a very type of different poll.:uhohh:




Alan,

Yes this is a very different type of Poll.   I ask this of people at the beginning of each riding season and thought I would ask here as well. It is just to show that what might be considered polite in social settings might not be the prudent action or the best solution.

Yet I was at work and the women were there is no way it is ok to pick your nose. Or blow your nose even if the bug is alive and moving and your are still moving as well. Yet none of them ride. Hence why I placed the gender selections and the if you ride a motorcycle selection as well. I hope I have not offended you or others, as I have not seen a female reply.  

Thanks


----------



## jdinca (Apr 29, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> Well, I have learned to smile with my mouth closed.
> 
> And given my upper body to windshield height it just so happens that my noce and glasses and forehead get hit more often then my chin or mouth.



LOL!


----------



## tradrockrat (Apr 29, 2007)

JasonASmith said:


> I don't worry about it too much...
> The full-face helmet takes care of flying protein for me...
> As does the electrically adjustable windscreen...



do you ride a motorcycle or the space shuttle???...  

just messin with ya.


----------



## JasonASmith (Apr 30, 2007)

tradrockrat said:


> do you ride a motorcycle or the space shuttle???...
> 
> just messin with ya.


Well, from all of the strange looks that I get when I'm riding it, and all of the standard questions...i.e. "What the Hell is that thing?", I'd say it looks pretty futuristic to the chrome-barge set...


----------



## CTKempo Todd (Apr 30, 2007)

tradrockrat said:


> do you ride a motorcycle or the space shuttle???...
> 
> just messin with ya.


 
You might think the ST1300 is a combination of both..
Electrically adjustable windshield (we sheepishly call it "the button of awe" for the dropped mouths we get when we are playing with it at a stop light or in a parking lot ;-)
The headlights are also electrically adjustable if the load in the back changes and the headlights needs to be repointed..
7.7 gallons of a fuel tank allow us to go 320 miles on a tank..
Built in crash bars under hidden in the 'wings' protect the V4's engine heads. When she goes down, NOTHING touches the ground other than the crash bar, no mirrors, no hard bags nothing..trust me on this one I know..
At idle, it sounds like a sewing machine and all my Harley buddies just laugh at me, but when you wack the throttle they stop laughing as the 125 horsepower monster V4 roars to life and gets "George Jetson's scooter" to sixty 1/2 a second slower than most sport bikes. (3.4 seconds) and does not stop until around 150..
Its upright seating position and incredible smooth engine lets me ride all day without any problems..I've done 720 miles so far in one shot and could have went farther on my way from CT to FL..
No trailers for me thank you...
Sport-touring and the ST13 are motorcyling worlds best kept secret..

Ride whatever though its ALL good..2 wheels good, 4 wheels BLOW..

Ok now off of my commercial and back to the question..as Jason said..

Visor down..I've been hit in the face with bugs, pieces of asphalt, rocks..I can't see not riding with nothing more than glasses.

Having said that, if I ever get a bug in my nose depending on whether I am hungry or not, ..it would be snot-rocket time..

Here's a shot of me and the space shuttle on Deal's Gap last November..


----------



## CTKempo Todd (Apr 30, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> Alan,
> 
> Yet I was at work and the women were there is no way it is ok to pick your nose. Or blow your nose even if the bug is alive and moving and your are still moving as well. Yet none of them ride.


 
Rich,
stick a bug up their nose and then ask them the same question..LOL.
I bet you their tune changes.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 30, 2007)

LOL! How ironic. My husband and I were on his bike yesterday and a bug flew up his nose! He picked it out. Me, I'm the passenger so gets the brunt of bug hits. However, if a bug flew up my nose I'd want it the hell out anyway I could! Yuck.


----------



## CTKempo Todd (Apr 30, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> LOL! How ironic. My husband and I were on his bike yesterday and a bug flew up his nose! He picked it out. Me, I'm the passenger so gets the brunt of bug hits. However, if a bug flew up my nose I'd want it the hell out anyway I could! Yuck.


 
That's what I'm talking about!!! 
How the hell can anyone say its not 'appropriate' to pick your nose when a bug is crawling around..Not to mention how distracting it would be while riding a motorcycle! Nasty..
Thankfully one less thing I have to worry about with my choice of riding gear.


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Apr 30, 2007)

If I can I'll turn my head and try to blow my nose into the wind and away from me.  If there's a passenger than you run the risk of slimming them with bug guts and mucus so sometimes it's best just to suck it down and spit it out or swallow it.  

Note:  This works!  I've been stung by bee's twice while riding and the wet tobacco trick really works.  As soon as you can after being stung break open a cig and take some tobacco and put it in the palm of your hand.  Spit generously into your hand and get it good and wet then hold it on the sting.  Ten or fifteen minutes ought to do it.  Another twenty minutes later and you'll forgot that you've been stung.


----------



## tradrockrat (Apr 30, 2007)

CTKempo Todd said:


> Here's a shot of me and the space shuttle on Deal's Gap last November..



Man I love Deals Gap!  I haven't been there in years - in fact the last time I was on _*my*_ V-4 - the ole magna 1100, but I travel all over the country now on my Sportster (and I don't need no stinkin chrome... )  

I ride a sporty cause I'm a bit of a "sport-tourer" too - love those twisties...


----------



## Carol (May 1, 2007)

CTKempo Todd said:


> That's what I'm talking about!!!
> How the hell can anyone say its not 'appropriate' to pick your nose when a bug is crawling around..Not to mention how distracting it would be while riding a motorcycle! Nasty..
> Thankfully one less thing I have to worry about with my choice of riding gear.



Its not appropriate to get a bug out of your nose...er...using whatever means possible?   OMFG.   I don't ride (never have) but there is no way in hell I woudl say that it would be inappropriate for a biker to do that. :idunno:


----------



## CTKempo Todd (May 1, 2007)

tradrockrat said:


> Man I love Deals Gap! I haven't been there in years - in fact the last time I was on _*my*_ V-4 - the ole magna 1100, but I travel all over the country now on my Sportster (and I don't need no stinkin chrome... )
> 
> I ride a sporty cause I'm a bit of a "sport-tourer" too - love those twisties...


 

You Go TRAD!..

Deal's Gap was fun but it is what it is..Only 11 miles but still a blast. I think I laughed inside my helmet a couple of times..
I loved North Carolina side of the Blue Ridge Parkway as well as the Cherahola Skyway..
Any of you East Coasters that consider yourselves avid motorcyclists OWE it to yourself to get down there and ride. (Trailer it if you have to!.PERISH the thought..;-)There is no better place to ride in this part of the country than down in NC, TN and Northern Georgia..You can't find a bad road down there..
I did 2300 miles in 6 days last November and it was absolute Nirvana.
Can't wait to make it out west when my kids are bigger someday.


----------

